# What to buy with an x-carve?



## nogeel

I think I am going to take a plunge on buying a 1000mm X-carve this week. Any advice on where to save money, what items to go ahead and buy with it, and anything I should buy from a 3rd party. I am just trying to keep the price down and get a fully functional machine for the most bang for my buck.

(Also, as a side question. Can you use Fusion 360 to do 3d carves with the X-Carve?)

Jeff


----------



## noname2

You may want to Google Fusion 360 3D carving or try this link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO56OwO9xnc.I am not a huge X-carve fan as they are truly a light weight machine but if you are looking to just dip your toes in the water and see if you like it at least you won't have a fortune tied up in it, just a second mortgage,LOL. Looking at the web site there really are not too many area's to cut corners as they have already gotten it about as far down as is possible. About the only thing cheaper is an Ebay Chinese 3020 system and I have no idea or any understanding of them. There are other tools to look at that come with software such as Carvewright, there was a fellow on Woodworking.org who had one and did lots of very cool stuff with it. Good luck and sorry the guy that doesn't know a lot tried to answer your question but I didn't reply see anyone else stepping up and that irritated me.
Pat


----------



## Jake229

Hello! I just "dipped my toes" into CNC as well. I opted for Sienci Labs. I preordered their LongMill MK2 30×30. With any luck, it should be shipped by the end of March. The reason I chose them? Their community. They have an excellent forum, with friendly folks who are willing to step up and help without any politics, belittling or making you feel like a dummy.

I wanted a CNC that cost between 7,000 and 15,000 but lost sleep over it. When I get my business off the ground, I can get another, more expensive unit. I am opting for Vectric VCarve Pro software. They too have an excellent online presence, and a forum that appears to provide assistance to their customers in a similar manner.

I hope that helps, your miles may vary. I wish you well my friend!

NOTE: this is a really old thread! Instead of deleting my post, I thought I would add this disclaimer to it. Would be nice to hear what the OP ended up with.

Jake


----------

